# [Wet Thumb Forum]-any tips for the g3?



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

hi everyone
i was wondering if you guys knew of any tips on taking close up or macro shots with the g3. i know some of you use close up lens? can you recommend any and if so please tell us your secrets on the beautiful shots ive seen. thanks very much


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

hi everyone
i was wondering if you guys knew of any tips on taking close up or macro shots with the g3. i know some of you use close up lens? can you recommend any and if so please tell us your secrets on the beautiful shots ive seen. thanks very much


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

ptahkeem,

Same principle applies to G3 as G2. They are both very similar cameras with minor tweeks.

Macro shots.
- Definitely use of manual focus. 
- Tripod -> the closest you get to desire object the more effect shaking will play on your final shot. Little move will make your picture blurry.
- If you get macro lenses (ex. +1,+2,+4 for the final of +6) you better off adjusting your focus manually as best as you can and then slightly move your camera in and out.
- To bring objects out, I would suggest setting your aperture high (~ F-2). This will make your foreground object in focus and surrounding blurry. Or even head of your fish in focus and caudal fin blurred.










- To make entire scenery in focus, set your aperture low (~F-8). This will make your foreground and background in focus. Entire fish in focus.










Join as at www.njas.net


----------

